# I'm in need of a killer back routine?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright lads,

I've been using this particular routine for over a month now and I'm in need of a bigger and better routine which will highlight all areas of my back to place mass on during my last 2 months of bulking. My current back routine is:

Bent over barbell row 3 x 12 40kg

Wide grip front lat pulldown 3 x 8 47kg

On the floor cable rows 3 x 14 33kg

Onenarm dumbbell row 3 x 8 28kg

Any suggestions of exercises, a full routine or advice on my current routine would be greatly welcomed!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'll get in there before anyone else does.... deadlifts


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Wide grip weighted pull ups?

Mine is....

deadlift

bb rows

wide grip weighted pull ups

rear rows (or hang cleans 1 week from next)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pull Ups/Chin Ups with added weight if able to do so - 5 sets pyramiding up to top weight on 3rd set and then back down again. Aiming for 6-10 reps for all sets

Dead Lifts - many ways to do this but I do about 5 sets with 3 'working sets' of no less than 4 reps and no more than 10 - pick weight you need accordingly

Seated close grip cable rows - 4 sets of 8 - 12 - alternate with wide grip each set or each session

Straight Arm Pull downs or DB Pull overs - 4 sets of 8 - 12

done :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I start with Tris then

Yates Row

Dumbbell Row

Rack pull/Deadlift

Hyper extensions

2x10 on all (not including warmups)


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

straight arm push downs really seem to blast my lats


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I usually do

good mornings (warm up)

deadlifts

bb rows/Pendlay rows

Weighted wide grip pull ups.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

lots of ways, need to be inventive tbh, supersets can be fun, whereas sometimes a heavy day can be good, or a higher rep, volume approach......suffice to say, change it up often, don't get stuck on a rigid plan, only thing id say has to be in there for a good meaty back is deads and chins (IMO)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Everybody will just put up their own routine mate but any routine any exercise can be killer if performed properly and with intensity, drop sets super sets, pre exhaust, TUT, Forced reps blah blah blah


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> lots of ways, need to be inventive tbh, supersets can be fun, whereas sometimes a heavy day can be good, or a higher rep, volume approach......suffice to say, change it up often, don't get stuck on a rigid plan, only thing id say has to be in there for a good meaty back is deads and chins (IMO)


Beat me to it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

anab0lic:2870703 said:


> The biggest problem with building a good back is most back excercises the biceps give out before your back is fully fatigued... its like bicep curling and stopping at 5 reps when you could have done 8...the back never gets worked as hard as is required for maximum growth...


And how would you get around this conudrum.

I ask because you are always quick to say how most ppl do things wrong but you're not so quick to come forward with the answer on how to do them right


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine from tonights session

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated cable row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pulldown machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pullups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] + some negatives


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> And how would you get around this conudrum.
> 
> I ask because you are always quick to say how most ppl do things wrong but you're not so quick to come forward with the answer on how to do them right


Use pullover machines and straps mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pull Ups/Chin Ups with added weight if able to do so - 5 sets pyramiding up to top weight on 3rd set and then back down again. Aiming for 6-10 reps for all sets
> 
> Dead Lifts - many ways to do this but I do about 5 sets with 3 'working sets' of no less than 4 reps and no more than 10 - pick weight you need accordingly
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> Nautilus machines are one solution (taking the biceps out of the movement).... kind of rediculous they arnt in more gyms, as its the only way to really fully fatigue the biggest muscle in your torso..... but then the ftiness industry isnt about people getting results, infact thats counterproductive... they want you to fail so you keep comming back and spending more...so kinda makes sense to them to fill gyms with whatevers most profitible not whats most effective :/


 :ban:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Anabollox that was a good answer I repped you for it


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

anab0lic said:


> Nautilus machines are one solution (taking the biceps out of the movement).... kind of rediculous they arnt in more gyms, as its the only way to really fully fatigue the biggest muscle in your torso..... but then the ftiness industry isnt about people getting results, infact thats counterproductive... they want you to fail so you keep comming back and spending more...so kinda makes sense to them to fill gyms with whatevers most profitible not whats most effective :/


you are so full of sh1t.

your back and/or grip should fail on deads before your biceps if you have good form.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tbf I think he's talkin about rows and not deads


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

still full of ****


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

When you say nautilus machine what exactly do you mean?

Nautilus are a fitness company that make many different machines


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Got a great pullover machine in my gym, works a treat


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Breda said:


> And how would you get around this conudrum.
> 
> I ask because you are always quick to say how most ppl do things wrong but you're not so quick to come forward with the answer on how to do them right


mind muscle connection works wonders i reckon, last thing ppl should be thinking about is there biceps giving in 1st, which many will be when doing back, concentrate on the back contracting and imo it blocks everything else out, grips a bastard tho lol

(tbh mate u don't really look like u need that explaining, aimed at other lad tbh but quoted ur post dude)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jim78:2871440 said:


> mind muscle connection works wonders i reckon, last thing ppl should be thinking about is there biceps giving in 1st, which many will be when doing back, concentrate on the back contracting and imo it blocks everything else out, grips a bastard tho lol
> 
> (tbh mate u don't really look like u need that explaining, aimed at other lad tbh but quoted ur post dude)


Agreed mate but also keeping the bend in your arms locked somewhat effectively pulling with your elbows takes the biceps out of it. Anabollox has made a non point anyway because its like and other movement where secondary muscles are used, the secondary muscle will usually fail before the main muscle


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Breda said:


> Agreed mate but also keeping the bend in your arms locked somewhat effectively pulling with your elbows takes the biceps out of it. Anabollox has made a non point anyway because its like and other movement where secondary muscles are used, the secondary muscle will usually fail before the main muscle


true matey.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

2 sets warm up on lat pull down machine then main set bodyweight pull ups (over hand grip), pulling with the elbows and squeeze lats at top to failure. Rest 20 seconds and proceed to failure again and repeat one more time.

Dead lifts 15 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, final set to failure of 4-6 reps. Rest for as long as needed and finish off with a set of failure of 20 reps with a lighter weight.

Hammer strength pull downs - one warm up set 10 reps. Main set 6-8 reps failure. Rest 20 seconds and drop the weight by 25% continue to failure. Rest 20 seconds, drop weight by 25% and continue to failure.

Single arm dumbbell rows 3 sets.... Left arm first.... 1st set 6-8 reps failure, drop set 6-8 reps failure, drop set 6-8 reps failure.

FST - 7 rope pulldown.... 10-15 reps per set 30 seconds rest per set at the same weight throughout.

*Here is a video of the rope pulldown exercise...*

*
*






Stretch.

GO HOME! :thumb:

P.S. Have a good spotter for some of the exercises or a training partner to push you past your limits.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

My advise would be don't do the same routine twice mix it up, keep the form good at all times,Heavy on some exercises, lighter on others, as long as you smash it up good everytime, then rest it longer than you think...it will grow


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

weighted wide grip pull ups

lat pull down

deadlift

seated row

bentover row

upright row

reverse flys

30-60rest period.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 2 sets warm up on lat pull down machine then main set bodyweight pull ups (over hand grip), pulling with the elbows and squeeze lats at top to failure. Rest 20 seconds and proceed to failure again and repeat one more time.
> 
> Dead lifts 15 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, final set to failure of 4-6 reps. Rest for as long as needed and finish off with a set of failure of 20 reps with a lighter weight.
> 
> ...


thos rope pulldowns look pretty decent. might have to give them a shot!

i prefer 2verticle movements and 2 horizontal

Dealifts

Chins

bent rows

seat rows


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

deads

chins

rows

face pulls

sorted


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Wide grip chins

T'bar rows

Deadlifts


----------

